# 2nd Flamingo to Islamorada Sandbar!



## TBR (Apr 20, 2009)

Bump for the 2nd Annual Trip. . .Oct. 23rd.

FS thread is here:

http://forums.floridasportsman.com/forum/south-general-info/2nd-annual-flamingo-islamorada-weekend

Perhaps Jan & Co. will start another thread here?  The more the merrier.  Enjoyed having the microskiff crowd with us last year.

--TGunn

Information (so you don't have to go to that "other" site since they don't allow links outside their "world" 

[edit]Here are the details:

Date: Saturday, October 23rd, 2010
Place: Flamingo Marina channel at the first two day markers. (Lat/long will be provided if necessary this year Emwink )
Time: 10:30am sharp. If you aren't there by 10:35am, follow the prop wash and bubbles! This allows some folks to get down early and enjoy the morning bite and still lets us get to lunch at a reasonable time.
Cost: Entry into ENP with a boat is $15 unless you have an annual pass.

Who: Responsible forum members in shallow-draft boats. Please respect the sensitive nature of the seagrass down at Flamingo. This is an opportunity to learn a safe way to get from Flamingo to the sandbar/Islamorada. Please make sure your boat is ready and capable of making the 25-mile run.

Itinerary (if you could call it that): Leave the marina at 10:30am and head to Islamorada for lunch at Worldwide Sportsman, Hog Heaven, Lorelei, or wherever the majority vote decides. Then head to the sandbar to relax and responsibly enjoy some adult beverages.

Last year, many of us stayed the night in Islamorada and took a cab to a sports bar to watch college football and have dinner. Others followed their GPS trail back to Flamingo and called it a day.

Once I have a general interest level, I'll see if I can't get us a bit of a group discount from a hotel with dockage---either Coral Bay Resort (they are on my s%&* list since May) or La Siesta. I'm open to suggestions. Economical is good, but great dockage is the most important thing.[/edit]


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

*Re: Flamingo to Islamorada Sandbar?*

I like the idea! The SUV 17 is almost ready and at Ankona we were already thinking of doing the run some time in Oct. and staying a few days at La Jolla just to chill out. Bringing 2 skiffs, Copperhead & 17 ....


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: Flamingo to Islamorada Sandbar?*



> I like the idea!  The SUV 17 is almost ready and at Ankona we were already thinking of doing the run some time in Oct. and staying a few days at La Jolla just to chill out.  Bringing 2 skiffs, Copperhead & 17 ....



Count my Copperhead in!!
I'll be there!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

*Re: Flamingo to Islamorada Sandbar?*

I would roll out too


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

*Re: Flamingo to Islamorada Sandbar?*

Sounds like a lot of fun! Maybe next year... :'(


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: Flamingo to Islamorada Sandbar?*

Did it last year!! In again!!


----------



## Flpt (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Flamingo to Islamorada Sandbar?*

I'm in pending conditions (Gladesmen)


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Tentative in! Have to see if I can push my schedule around a bit.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Flamingo to Islamorada Sandbar?*



> > I like the idea!  The SUV 17 is almost ready and at Ankona we were already thinking of doing the run some time in Oct. and staying a few days at La Jolla just to chill out.  Bringing 2 skiffs, Copperhead & 17 ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



your arm...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: Flamingo to Islamorada Sandbar?*

What does that mean?



> > > I like the idea!  The SUV 17 is almost ready and at Ankona we were already thinking of doing the run some time in Oct. and staying a few days at La Jolla just to chill out.  Bringing 2 skiffs, Copperhead & 17 ....
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Flamingo to Islamorada Sandbar?*



> What does that mean?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's gonna be tired and stiff. have you been working out?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: Flamingo to Islamorada Sandbar?*



> > What does that mean?
> >
> >
> >
> ...



lol.
Pretty good thought.
Didn't even think of that! lol
But with the Strongarm Products tiller extension, it's a breeze.
If anything will hurt, it'll be my feet.
I need to sea dek the floor where I stand while I'm running!

After a while, the arch in my foot starts hurting since I'm always barefoot on the skiff.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

It'll be cheaper to trace and cut an outline of your foot in Seadek, and glue it on with some Gorilla Glue. That should hold up for the whole weekend.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Ok about 95% in. Just have to find a boat...


----------



## franklin.howell (Aug 11, 2009)

Jan, you are more than welcome to take my Native.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Im in.. I would be more than willing to lead everyone across again this year.. I to will be trying to make plans to stay for one night at La Jolla! will most likely bring my g/f


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Thank you very much Mitch! I however secured a ride this morning.  I'll be taking the Waterman.


----------



## BLUEWATER (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm thinking about going how fast do you run at? how chopy can the bay get at that time of year. i have a 1648 alumacraft jon with a 30hp merc.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> I'm thinking about going how fast do you run at? how chopy can the bay get at that time of year. i have a 1648 alumacraft jon with a 30hp merc.


If I remember correctly, I was told they were going about 25mph last year.
And Alonzo lead the pack through the sheltered "microskiff-safe" route. 
Although I have never made the run through where they went last year.
So lets hope Alonzo comes in and gives more information.
For he makes that run on a regular basis.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

You'll be fine!  Look forward to seeing you there!


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

I think it was more like 20 mph. Did not even spill a drink!! You will be fine in that jon. You can always duck in behind someone if it gets bumpy.


----------



## BLUEWATER (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm in then. I'll see if I can get some more boats in too.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

it was more like 20mph you should be fine in a jon boat.. a couple of places can get a bit rough but other than that it aint to bad!


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

ok so of the people that are going who is planning to stay over night? If i get a few people interested in staying my buddies dad is the owner of the La Jolla and I can try and get us all a good rate.. Let me know

Alonzo


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Mel and Rory are, I'm planning on too.


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm a maybe. ;D


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm in for La Jolla. Let us know and Thanks!!


----------



## aabess (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

ill stay over let me know


----------



## BLUEWATER (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm in for la jolla. also need #'s for meeting spot i'm coming from naples. also is la jolla pet friendly? may dad will be taking his boat too with wife and dog maybe.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

I just made a reservation at La jolla, iam in


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey 'zo, let me know how much a room at la Jolla will be. I need to see who's coming with me. 
I spoke to bernard about it briefly, but I doubt his chick would allow him to dissapear for a weekend, plus he works on Saturdays.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Ok guys just got in touch with my buddies dad and as of yesterday he has extended to me/us his lowest rates possible.. All you have to do is call them and say that you are in Alonzo' group.. The rates will vary according to the room.. I will get rates up on here later once I receive the e-mail.. You can also go on their website at www.lajollaresort.com and take a look at the rooms! Let me know if you guys have any questions. 

Alonzo


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Ok guys so after talking yo my buddy' dad lile I said above he will give us his lower rates and depending on how many book we might get a little more off.. The prices on rooms are anywhere from around $90 on up depending on what room you book... I think this will be a sweet spot for everyone to stay due to the fact that there is a beach area where we can all hang and drink some cold ones and watch the sun go down! Guys feel free to call me 954-684-2705 or the La Jolla 305-664-9213 ask for Katie... Remember to say that you are in my group... Let me know if you have any questions..

Alonzo


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

katie at la jolla hooked it up thanks alonzo


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

No worries man glad your staying there, it's a neat spot!


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

> I'm in for la jolla. also need #'s for meeting spot i'm coming from naples. also is la jolla pet friendly? may dad will be taking his boat too with wife and dog maybe.



Unfortunately La Jolla is not pet friendly sorry...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

TTT!

Who's staying at the La Jolla?
Someone should get "Hello my Name is:" labels for everyone...lol

Great prices, great rooms, I will be staying there.
If I can get my outboard going again.


----------



## BLUEWATER (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm in at la jolla. Thanks for the hook up see ya there.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Good to hear, see you there!!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Getting close, really looking forward to this tip!


----------



## franklin.howell (Aug 11, 2009)

Has a decision been made as to where lunch will be? My suggestion would be the Lorelei as there is plenty of dockage. Going to try to hookup with you all for lunch and will bring my Native.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Last year we had lunch at Lorelei. I can check with Tommy to see if that is the plan this year.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Just called and was told a two night minimum? Anyone else encounter this? I know last year we were able to reserve a single night. I have not booked.


----------



## aabess (Nov 22, 2009)

I called Katie two weeks ago and was able to get a room for one night, no problem.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Spoke to a gentleman but did not get his name. Told him I was with the group coming that weekend. He replied back "oh the Alonzo group". Then proceeded to inform me that there was a two night stay requirement. I asked if he was sure... "100% sure" In formed him that the previous year I was able to have the room for one night and was told they were requiring two nights now. So I'm sorry guys but I'm not dumping an extra $90 for a room I won't use for a second night. I'm certainly not happy about this and will refrain from using or promoting their services in the future. Unless something changes I'm not going to be able to make it.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Thats news to me I will call and find out for you..


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

I plan on changing mine from one night to three nights maybee they will work something out and I can give you the money for the night you will not be there. lets see what alonzo comes up with first


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Ok so I called and got it figured out.. I think Allen must have made a mistake.. But I just got off the phone with Katie and she said that she will allow one night stays for the people in the group.. Jan go ahead and give Katie a call at 305-664-9213 she will be there till 9 tonight. Sorry for any inconvenience!


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

I was told last week the lowest rate left for the group was $139.00.
I will be staying here with a few others.
http://www.chesapeake-resort.com/


Includes breakfast, coffee and juice. $129.00 
Nicer accommodations as well.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

back on, room reserved at La Jolla. Thanks Alonzo!


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

No problem Jan!


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

BTT ok guys the trip is getting closer! So who's in and where ya staying?!?! 

Alonzo


----------



## BLUEWATER (Sep 16, 2010)

BWFLU is in staying at la jolla. should be fun my dads taging along with his boat too.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Awesome! Guys FYI there is about 7 rooms left. prices are still from $99 to $179 being the highest!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Awesome! Guys FYI there is about 7 rooms left. prices are still from $99 to $179 being the highest!


I'm gonna need to get me one of them rooms!


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Get on it!!!


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

This trip looks like alot of fun - I'm thinking about taking my new SUV - i read the cruising speed is ~40mph - is this correct?

Thanks,

Eric


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

> This trip looks like alot of fun - I'm thinking about taking my new SUV - i read the cruising speed is ~40mph - is this correct?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Eric


""If I remember correctly, I was told they were going about 25mph last year.
And Alonzo lead the pack through the sheltered "microskiff-safe" route. ""

Per PaintItBlack


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Come on down with the new SUV! The crusing speed for us last year was around 20 or so.. It will vary on what boats are going across.. It could be slower or faster..


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

You'll be fine! Join us! I have no plan to race to Islamorada. I'm looking forward to a nice ride. The scenery is great along the way! Be sure to bring a Camera!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm in!
Mel informed me they fixed my problem on my skiff and put 15 miles testing it so it got put to the test. 
Top speed was 29.3mph

Not quite the 30 mark I hoped for, but not far from it! 
Now I need to get a room. 
Alonzo, hook me up! Lol


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Eric just call La Jolla...


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks guys - i'll call the hotel tonite and get a reservation - Can't wait

Eric


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Eric just call La Jolla...


I guess I'll do that. 
I just need to see who's making the trek with me. 
It was going to be Charles, but since he broke his rib on sat, doctor said he can't go boating for at the very least three weeks.


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

ok made my reservation - can't wait.  Funny story though - I spoke with Sherry and made the reservation - 5 mins later sherry called back and wanted to make sure i had the right nights (23rd and 24th - stayin an extra nite) - I said yes those are the nights then she wanted to make sure so she mentioned a few last names to see if i knew the individuals.  I said don't know them, only know imacattack, paint it black, and getting it done etc. lol.



I would go with you Paint it Black except the wife is coming along with me. There was 1 79.00 room left when i called.


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

> ok made my reservation - can't wait.  Funny story though - I spoke with Sherry and made the reservation - 5 mins later sherry called back and wanted to make sure i had the right nights (23rd and 24th - stayin an extra nite) - I said yes those are the nights then she wanted to make sure so she mentioned a few last names to see if i knew the individuals.  I said don't know them, only know imacattack, paint it black, and getting it done etc. lol.


 ;D Or we know each other by boat models.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Eric I would stay the night but I have to work on Sunday now .. So I'll be going back Saturday afternoon for now unless I can switch with someone at work!


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm bringing a gps to track the way over so when i go back on monday i can find my way - is most of this trip over flats?


----------



## admin (Nov 8, 2005)

3' or more water depth.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Crossing is right around the corner... Looking forward to it!


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

Won't be able to attend because I will not have a boat for another month....However, I'll be in Flamingo that day for an overnight kayak trip. So if any one sees a poppy red and yellow P&H sea kayak, come on over and say hi


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

So, who's going!?!

Who's meeting up in Flamingo for the cross?
I know some are staying at Islamorada from Thurs-Sunday

But who's actually making the run?
I'm in.

At what time are we meeting up for the run, and where are we meeting up?
We need to have these details!


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

You might want to check in at FS if nobody responds here. I heard departure was 10:30-11:00am.


----------



## Capt_David (Jul 14, 2008)

Friday Night Through Saturday
Northeast to east winds near 20 knots. Seas beyond the reef 4 to 7 feet...except higher in the Gulf Stream. Seas inside the reef 2 to 3 feet. Nearshore waters rough. Isolated showers. 
Sunday
East to southeast winds 15 to 20 knots. Seas beyond the reef 4 to 6 feet. Seas inside the reef 2 to 3 feet. Nearshore waters choppy. Isolated showers.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Friday Night Through Saturday
> Northeast to east winds near 20 knots. Seas beyond the reef 4 to 7 feet...except higher in the Gulf Stream. Seas inside the reef 2 to 3 feet. Nearshore waters rough. Isolated showers.
> Sunday
> East to southeast winds 15 to 20 knots. Seas beyond the reef 4 to 6 feet. Seas inside the reef 2 to 3 feet. Nearshore waters choppy. Isolated showers.


shit.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Yeah that forecast might put a damper on things! Especially for us with the smaller boats.. I mean I have run across in the same conditions if not worse but I was fishing a tournament.. And lets just say you can only hide form the rough stuff for so long...


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?map.x=202&map.y=216&site=mfl&zmx=1&zmy=1


> NWS Key West, FL
> Zone Forecast: Florida Bay (GMZ031) Mobile Weather Information
> 
> Last Update: 425 AM EDT THU OCT 21 2010
> ...


What? Doesn't everyone have a skiff that can run 40 in 4'? ;D We'll be fine. You'll get much wetter once your at the sand bar!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Makin moves to the keys see you guys there Iam out ;D


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Smart move lol


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

lol I think I might just drive straight to Islamorada and meet up out there. 
Shit's looking serious! lol


----------



## Capt_David (Jul 14, 2008)

Jan and I are committed. Should not be bad until the last 5 miles or so...Then we will put the internet "my flats boat can ride 40 in a 4ft chop" to test. See you all at 10:30.....I hope to have caught a few fish by then...


----------



## browndogrods (Oct 21, 2010)

A buddy and I are coming down from NC to fish flamingo for th week starting Sat. We should arrive sometime Friday late afternoon. I've been watching this thread and was hoping to join in on the parade down it you all don't mind. Made the trip several dozen times over the years but have a new gps and no track on it, sold the old gps with the last boat.

Thanks,
Ken Saums


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

So how bad is it gonna be lol? Can my little SUV make it?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

LOL! ;D

The ride will be fine. We will just have to throttle back a little bit. Plus we will run as a group. 

Ken glad you are joining us!

bermuda, you'll be fine. Eric don't wus out.


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

I won't chicken out - unless everone else does first lol.


----------



## browndogrods (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks. 

Look forward to it.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Yeah Eric don't woos out!!


----------



## aabess (Nov 22, 2009)

IM in. See you Saturday.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Good to see people committed still.. Like stated above it's only the last few miles...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

lol.
Alright, I guess I'm in.
lol

I just want to enjoy the trip, rather than suffer. lol
-Eric


----------



## Capt_David (Jul 14, 2008)

Small craft should exercise caution for increasing winds
A Small Craft Advisory will likely be required tonight

I ain't scared..... ;D


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

lol thats the spirit its a small craft advisory offshore good news with the wind is you can cover a flat pretty quick with the wind at your back! lol


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

hows it lookin weather wise? everybody still goin?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Everyone is still going. See you there. I'll be in the White Egret... ;D


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> hows it lookin weather wise? everybody still goin?


Yeah everyone still going.
Some people are already down in Islamorada.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

yep im still going! will be running across with Tate in his Hells Bay Guide.. Looking forward to some fun and big Islamorada bonefish that always seem to like windy days!!


----------



## Capt_David (Jul 14, 2008)

We upgraded to a not so micro for the weekend.


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

anyone else going in a micro? Its starting to look like i'm the only one.... [smiley=chicken.gif] its totally calm up here in central florida.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Eris is going across in his micro the guide is still a flat bottom boat so don't be fooled well be taking so spray to the face. Hek I bet the guys in the bigger boats will also! Saddle up men!


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

ok we're loaded up and ready to go - see you there.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Should be fun man if it makes people feel better, I am a paramedic


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Great time with great folk. If you chickened out you are missing a great time!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Great time with great folk. If you chickened out you are missing a great time!


Lol


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Dude your boat is floating away. Knot must have come loose.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Dude your boat is floating away. Knot must have come loose.


It'll smack that egret before doing that! Lol


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I just got back home.
I'll upload some pics and post a report after I get out the shower!

It was lot's of fun, too bad the conditions weren't better!
And even with the conditions, I made it across in my Copperhead, an SUV 14 made it across, and a tiller jon boat also made it across. 

We ran that chop back the whole way at 26MPH today, hit 28mph in some of the areas where the slop wasn't as bad.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

I honestly had a blast.. Weather wasn't the best but still had fun hanging out!


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

And no one had the decency to pick me up at East Cape Sable and run me back to the marine!  Nice meeting the few of you who saw us crazy kayakers at the marine. 

Paint It Black- We're going with the strong arm! Now just what size...... :-/


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> And no one had the decency to pick me up at East Cape Sable and run me back to the marine!   Nice meeting the few of you who saw us crazy kayakers at the marine.
> 
> Paint It Black- We're going with the strong arm! Now just what size...... :-/


Nice to meet you guys.
And I would go with a 25" or 26" tops.
My 24" feels good, but an inch or two longer would have been better.


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

Just got home last nite - had alot of fun - the trip was a true adventure lol. Was nice to meet everyone and thanks to Captain Jan and Captain Dave - i'd definitely make the trip again in calmer conditions with my boat tweaked to go faster lol. I'll post some pictures later tonite.

Eric (bermuda)


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

So I take it your name is also Eric?
That makes three of us. Lol


> Just got home last nite - had alot of fun - the trip was a true adventure lol.  Was nice to meet everyone and thanks to Captain Jan and Captain Dave - i'd definitely make the trip again in calmer conditions with my boat tweaked to go faster lol.  I'll post some pictures later tonite.
> 
> Eric (bermuda)


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

yep and to make it worse all 3 are spelled with a "c" lol. I'll be Eric S.


----------



## TBR (Apr 20, 2009)

Just wanted to thank everyone who made it over. It looks like this thing is gaining popularity, and I know my crew had a great time, even in spite of the rain on the way over. I'm sure it will only be bigger next year; I think the number of boats at least doubled this year and we had some last-minute dropouts int eh big boat and skiff groups.

For those not aware, we had boats cross of all sizes---from a 14ft aluminum jonboat to a 26' Gause tower boat. Goes to show there's more than one way to skin a flat, er. . .cat. 

Thanks again for everyone who made it over, including Alonzo for setting up the rooms, and thanks to Jan for carryting the load over here.

Oh, and for what it's worth----we had bigger, faster boats, but we evidently didn't have room for a camera---your pictures are a LOT better than ours! :jealous: 

--Tommy


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

hi Tommy.


----------



## TBR (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi, Jesus.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

I prefer hola.


----------

